# Southern Salt Tackle Co. Cobia Jigs



## PaulD (Mar 13, 2012)

There over in Omega Ga. Just picked up some of there Cobia Jigs. They look SOLID! very pleased with them. If y'all are ever around check them out.


----------



## capt stan (Mar 15, 2012)

You gonna get out on the lipripper this year and get afterum....or are ya skeered?


----------



## PaulD (Mar 15, 2012)

Just say the word brother! I'm ready, just put the raised front casting deck on the dirty bird for cruising and sight fishing them.


----------



## capt stan (Mar 16, 2012)

as soon as Im done with the birds....its time!!! We will have to make it happen..get that little redheaded fellow out too...   I like watching him struggle trying to lift them over the gunnels when on gaff.....LOL


----------



## PaulD (Mar 16, 2012)

LOL!!! Yeh we will, poor fella is gonna give himself a hemroid one day doing that. He and I have our usual man date next Saturday, going to see fi we can double up on a couple birds.


----------



## capt stan (Mar 16, 2012)

I imagine if your going to your "hole" ya shouldn't have too much trouble..good luck.


----------



## PaulD (Mar 16, 2012)

I imagine we'll be in that general area. LOL! The carnivorous humming birds are wicked out there this year!


----------



## GADAWGS (Apr 9, 2012)

capt stan said:


> as soon as Im done with the birds....its time!!! We will have to make it happen..get that little redheaded fellow out too...   I like watching him struggle trying to lift them over the gunnels when on gaff.....LOL



Make room for one more!!! I am tired of sitting on the sidelines. Paul spooled my 4000 a few days ago, and he is ordering a 2500 next. BTW, I really WANT a cobia



PaulD said:


> I imagine we'll be in that general area. LOL! The carnivorous humming birds are wicked out there this year!




Understatement!!! I lost 4 quarts getting dressed last week


----------



## PaulD (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeh, I told you they are vicious!!!! I'll have your reel on shortly!


----------



## capt stan (Apr 10, 2012)

GADAWGS said:


> Make room for one more!!! I am tired of sitting on the sidelines. Paul spooled my 4000 a few days ago, and he is ordering a 2500 next. BTW, I really WANT a cobia



 Comon with it and roll......


----------

